

Neutrinos to Give High-Frequency Traders the Millisecond Edge - kirillzubovsky
http://www.forbes.com/sites/brucedorminey/2012/04/30/neutrinos-to-give-high-frequency-traders-the-millisecond-edge/

======
SEJeff
Really interesting idea. I wonder how many HFTs are trying to research the
possibility of building their own

~~~
kirillzubovsky
I wonder how many big-name consulting firms are milking big-name banks for the
research.

